# what do you drive?



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

so whats everyone drive. right now i have a 93 lincoln continental.
wes


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

I have a little Irritans w/4 wheel drive (jk) 2001 Hyundai Santa fe get's me around 









and yes my bottle of Foster's


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Black 98 Honda Civic. The shaggin' waggin.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

88 Toyota Camery-Commuter Car
69 Chevy Chevelle-Race and weekend car


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

TRICKED OUT 95 CIVIC


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

AZ,

How do you trick out a civic or should I say how did you?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He probably put a huge spoiler on the back and neon lights on the bottom ...but in the end....its still a Civic. :rasp:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

lol, He put a big ass muffler on which sounds like a bee hive. Really though AZ what do you got.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drive?! oo: HA! I just take the shame train


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Red 1994 Trans Am
Ram Air Hood
Hooker Long Tube Headers
Nu-Tek 396 Stoked Engine 450+ HP
Flowmaster Exhast W/ Dual 3 Inch Crome Tips
Hurst Short Throw Shifter
Custom Interior
Kenwood Z828 Head Unit

My Webpage


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

99 Expedition 4x4
00 Blazer 4x4
95 Mustang Gt with Air ride, 4" Cowl, Cobra R's, Flowmasters, 3:73 fears, Mac cold air induction, MSD ignition, 255lph fuel pump, Paxton fuel pressure reg., Custom bumper, short belt, Cat converters removed, and some more.
Soon to come: 331 Stroker with Vortec blower.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I really havn't do anything to it I don't even frive yet i got some rims a muffler deep tone (not a bee sound I hate that) no neon lights yet I got a sounds system thast all but i plan to do more if i can stop buying and sellign fish lol :laugh:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

2002 Dodge Ram 1500(White)
1997 Ford Explorer Sport(Black)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hey guys, im new here, but im sure youve seen me around.

I drive a 1977 cadillac hearse,a 83 chevy malibu,and a 83 checy pickup


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A hearse? Do you work at a funeral home or just have a really morbid taste in cars?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

ahha i don't drive yet i barely got my permit like 2 weeks ago.... I'm only 15


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

ms nattereri if you live in cali., do you live in da bay area? cas that's where i used to stay... i used to take bart lol...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, I live in Cali, I dont take BART thats way over there...just normal VTA...I got my permit about 2 weeks ago too!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im only 15 and in ontario canada u have to be 16 to drive with a licensed driver at your side.(GAY). whn i turn 16 im going to buy a 88-91 Honda CRX. put a PHAT body kit on it. some momo rims,a nice alluminum wing. and a g-redy exhaust.

I GOT MAD SKILLS :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

marco said:


> im only 15 and in ontario canada u have to be 16 to drive with a licensed driver at your side.(GAY). whn i turn 16 im going to buy a 88-91 Honda CRX. put a PHAT body kit on it. some momo rims,a nice alluminum wing. and a g-redy exhaust.
> 
> I GOT MAD SKILLS :rockin:


Maybe one day you'll buy a real car..

It's Greddy exhaust.

I bet after all that you'll only have 150hp


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> A hearse? Do you work at a funeral home or just have a really morbid taste in cars?


funny you should say that, that used to be the name on my vanity plate "morbid" but I had to give it up when I got antique plates.

I don't work in a funeral home, im just odd. did I mention it shoots flames too?flaming hearse


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my cousins honda crx has a vtec and nos. he races in woodbridge with all the gino's and there low riders. he makes mustangs look stupid.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL, the link isnt workin!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All I drive is a bike


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

judazzz,dont laugh. i also have a bike to ride. but the chain snaped in half. ive yet to get it fixed.so i useualy take the bus around town. :rockin:


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

2001 Acura CL S type baby......blows all your cars out of the water!!!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Making a mustang feel stupid is quit easy, Marco. My 1969 Chevelle does that every time. So what your point? And by the way its Nitrous Oxide, and VTEC means nothing. Its just has more efficiency to the motor. Big deal. Why don't you learn how to tune a car right then come talk to me? So how much of Nitrous is he running, 50 shot? sh*t I would run a 250 shot in a mild 350. Hell thats more nitrous power than those damn Hondas make.

On a side note my current engine I'm building is a:
(7.4L) 454 Big Block, 60 over, which makes it 468cid.
Supercharged by Vortec Blow through Carb application.
Dart Heads and MSD ignition.
Car Cart did a similar application but not as modified as mine and they got 780hp. I'm hoping for 800+hp and yes that would defiantly put me above that 100hp per liter mark that you imports love to talk about. Which I could do it with a natural aspirated motor but I couldn't run it on pump gas.

SMTT


----------



## Clay_old (Jan 17, 2003)

'01 BMW 330i


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

My whip would smoke yours Clay......


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Clay, thjats insane! did u buy that by selling rare p's?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damnit Clay, thats the car I want to buy. And DCBakes, your car is nothing compared to a beamer!


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Damnit Clay, thats the car I want to buy. And DCBakes, your car is nothing compared to a beamer!


You kidding me??? Looks-wise is just a matter of opinion....but my car can definitely outperform that overpriced ride.


----------



## Clay_old (Jan 17, 2003)

Overpriced is a matter of opinons....and usually by someone who can't afford it. I'm not saying this is your case at all....

Marco, I have a job, I sold fish as a hobby. My job pays for my car, not selling fish.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Still, its a sweet ride and if anyone would turn it down they probably can't afford the insurance on it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Clay said:


> Marco, I have a job, I sold fish as a hobby. My job pays for my car, not selling fish.


I am pleased your job doesn't pay for selling fish :laugh:


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

Clay said:


> Overpriced is a matter of opinons....and usually by someone who can't afford it. I'm not saying this is your case at all....
> 
> Marco, I have a job, I sold fish as a hobby. My job pays for my car, not selling fish.


when I say overpriced I mean in terms that BMW charges you for every single option there is. Extra for leather, extra for this, for that.....with the Acura you get a slightly more powerful engine, the same options as a package, and usually about 10k or more cheaper.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

then theres my lil crx... :rockin:


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I still feel my Trans Am will whoop all ( Including stupid imports). And for the people that are just posting pictures and stats of their dream cars, I really do have the car I stated above. And btw a 1969 Chevelle with 454 would run you almost 30 grand not to mention all the stuff you state you have done to it. A 1969 Chevelle SS 396/375 HP 4 Speed goes for over 19,000 and thats in horrible condition. I'm not doubting what you have. It's just not the usual. My friend has a 70 Chevelle with a 454 and 800 RWHP. So far he has spent over 60,000 on it.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

95 Mustang Gt with Air ride, 4" Cowl, Cobra R's, Flowmasters, 3:73 gears, Mac cold air induction, MSD ignition, 255lph fuel pump, Paxton fuel pressure reg., Custom bumper, short belt, Cat converters removed, and some more.
Soon to come: 331 Stroker with Vortec blower.

skip the 331 and get a 350 or 351 along with some nice flow benched heads. Yank the 3:73 and put in 4:10 gears.


----------



## Hammer (Jan 18, 2003)

I got a Subaru Legacy RS (old school version). It's got 14 years on but it still goes like a bat out of hell. 220 brake, but hopefully going up to about 280 soon.......

Also got a suzook samurai LWB painted camo style, and a fletcher arrowsport ski boat. That's my baby!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

HighOctane said:


> I still feel my Trans Am will whoop all ( Including stupid imports). And for the people that are just posting pictures and stats of their dream cars, I really do have the car I stated above. And btw a 1969 Chevelle with 454 would run you almost 30 grand not to mention all the stuff you state you have done to it. A 1969 Chevelle SS 396/375 HP 4 Speed goes for over 19,000 and thats in horrible condition. I'm not doubting what you have. It's just not the usual. My friend has a 70 Chevelle with a 454 and 800 RWHP. So far he has spent over 60,000 on it.


Ok so you don't believe me. Well I already own the car so Click Here. The motor is already paid for and but the vortec supercharger is something I'm saving up for. Should be ready by June or July. I sold the rearend out of the car, which was a 12-bolt w/3.73 gear. I sold the mild 350 complete from pan to carb and the exhaust too with the tail pipes and I sold a set of Westking Oval Port heads for a BB Chevy. All together I received 2500 dollars. So the car is empty. I have a pair of Dart heads that are sitting at the machine shop being worked up. So what else do I have?

Mark Williams 12 bolt spool w/4.30 pro gear
Th 400 w/reverse manual valve body
Hooker Headers
Moroso Drag springs and Comp Eng. shocks
MSD Distrib. w/timing control and a fuel pump control box
Carbon Fiber gauges from Autometer
The list goes on and its been a 2 year project too because i started with my other 69 Chevelle first and decided to sell it for this one.

Stuff I need:

Vortec Supercharger w/carb blow through app.
No MSD box yet still need the boost one but I heard those boxes suck so I might get a marine one so it won't vibrate to death if they make one.
Cowl Hood
Electric Fuel Pump
Electric water pump or a mechanical one if it will fit the vortec app.
Aluminum Radiator
Drive Shaft
Disc Brakes
Torque converter 3800 stall speed or more.

So as you can see I still have some ways to go and this is not a Dream Car that isn't to far from being reality.

I have already driven a 396 BB that was 60 over, which made it a 408.1cid. I have already had fun with a single plane manifold turning out 7500 RPM. BB sound real good at the RPM.

So anyhow thanks for questioning me because I know how you feel with people talking and never walking.

SMTT


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible. Thats the error I got when I clicked the link to the pictures. I'll take your word on it though that you have your car. It sounds like you know what your talking about. I kinda of get in a bad mood when when all I hear all day is peole talking about their 10 second STOCK Civic. I had one kid with a Civic Si try to tell me that he ran a 9 with a supercharger and N. 0xide with a stock engine and regular street tires. I wanted to knock his lights out for such a stupid comment. What really really annoys me is when your at a light and some dumbass with a bumble bee exhaust kit pulls up to you and revs his engine. Then guns it off the light flys past you and puts his hazards on and then goes and tells all his friends how his car just beat a Trans Am or a Chevelle or a camaro SS or some other high powered car that they would have no chance against. My point is after hearing story after stupid story you kind of stop believing people and what they say they have or what they say their car can do.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I fixed it; I know exactly what you are talking about. But I won't let them pass me, I prefer to embarrass them or won't let them take their exit if the fucked with me on the freeway. Some of these guys get pissed off when I do that.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

HOLY sh*t THATS IN NICE CONDITION!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't ever think I have seen one that nice before. EVER!!!! :O


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks; I really like the interior on this car. Its rare because most don't have the quilted material in the vinyl.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

trans ams are nice...:cool:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I drive a G registration Vauxhaul Cavalear (sp)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I drive a G registration Vauxhaul Cavalear (sp)


Is that what we call an "Opel" on the mainland?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm with highoctane. A stock civic won't even run 9's in th 1/8th mile without a poweradder. As for swapping the 351 for the 331 stroker, more power with less weight. I had 4:10's but didn't hook worth sh*t. I have a buddy with a 96 z convert with a 383 stroker and a vortec. Thats one bad bitch. Drop the top and all you see is cage. It will run high 9's with slicks and a 75 horse shot from the bottle. Where do you live? Maybe we can run someday.

-Kevin-


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

2003 Audi A4...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> 2003 Audi A4...


With a busted transmission...


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

oldest car I owned was a '93 lol. I'd rather put money into a brand new car at this point. I wanted a '68 SS with a 502 for the longest time until I realised I couldnt afford the insurance or gas for that matter. I wanted a '02 SVT lightning for the longest time also and then I went with something practical and picked up a '02 ram. I'd like to supercharge that someday. The cab is extremely roomy.


----------



## Incubus (Jan 21, 2003)

Maroon 97 Ford F-150


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

'64-66 BMW 1800 Ti (soon to be smoke silver, right now its just silver)

'84 Nissan Maxima fully loaded with talking computer!








w/ an extremely nice faded painted job (was dark blue, now its just blue)

'02 Nike Air Max trainers that probably has about 50k miles on it


----------



## piranha man (Jan 22, 2003)

I drive a royal blue 72 cutless supreme with a 455 motor a posi rear,400 trany and 400+ horses


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Trans am whoop all? Maybe, but I'd run ya. Z28 convertible with too much crap to list, but 500 fwhp with out the spray (never dyno'd with it, but I'd guess adding ~ 150 should do it







)

Also, LT1 caprice with a few piddly mods (winter car).

newer style (2002) impala (wife drives)

and #1 on a wait list for the new GTO: coming soon to a driveway at my house  (caprice goes bye bye? wife says so







)

Any way, guess I got on this thread a little late. But it figures, a bunch of P guys also have hopped up cars.....well, except the civic guy :rasp:


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I drive a 90 Mustang and a 99 Intrepid.
Later E


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Jabster, bring the car to me. I may not beat you but I want you to scare the sh*t out of me.  I had an 85 T/A before the musting and it pulled 470 on the rollers with a tricked out 383 stroker. I love the Chevy horses but would die for the Ford fun. My stang drives like its on rails....until my foot gets a little heavy. Most of the time I wear steel toes but I don't think that has anything to do with it...









-Kevin-


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Where do you live? I go to a few out of state events. I'm in WI, from FLA and can catch me in between quite often


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Indianpolis


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

95 Mercedes E300 (daily driver)
84 Mercedes 300D turbo (show car = garage queen = pay insurance and yearly fees for something you dont drive, haha)
86 Mercedes 300E (snow car/very bad weather car)

I LOVE cars, its my #1 or #2 hobby. These last 2 months though I been into fish so here I am


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I know all about garage queens. The ole Stang hasn't been marking her territory lately. Do you have any pics of the 84.

-Kevin-


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I've got a couple floating around.

The driver is a 97 Civic EX with custom dark blue pearl paint, Wings West front lip, 17" chrome, Zigen exhaust, DC Header, K&N Intake, Eibach Springs, Tokico Illumina shocks, Pioneer premier flip-down deck, MB Quart separates up front, MB Quart 6x9's in back. I had a 5 channel PPI amp and 2 JL Audio 10's, but that got stolen...Side marker lights, fog lights, window tint, etc...other small stuff. It was on the cover of an import shop's catalog/mag in 98.

The faster car is a 71 Camaro RS/SS. Hugger orange with black stripes, black interior. It is 90% complete. Everything in the interior is new or repainted, body is straight, fresh paint, good chrome. It's got a 383 with a steel crank, 4 bolt main, MSD ignition and billet distributor, Edlebrock Air Gap intake, Holley 750 4-Barrel, a decent cam, and upgraded internals. All it needs is some aluminum heads, and I'm making a dash out of Carbon Fiber for the Autometer stuff (9 gauges, all Autometer). Flowmaster 2 chamber exhaust, cutouts, torq thrust d wheels. We are moving to the suspension soon, getting a 4.11 posi rear w discs, upgraded front brakes, and all the standard suspension stuff. With the heads it should hit 500hp with no problems.

Well I've talked enough...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Summer I drive a 2001 BMW M Roadster and winter 2002 Ford Ranger. I had a 2000 Yamaha R1 but I sold it to but a bigger down payment for my Bimmer.


----------



## Pacu Man (Jan 29, 2003)

hope this pic works:









if the pic dont work type this in your browser http://www.geocities.com/pacu_party/3front.jpg

The Mods on them are as follows:

97' Golf

-Momo Steering wheel, shift knob and boot

-K & N filter

-Ebach springs and koni adj shocks

-Bridgestone Potenza tyres

99' Passat

-Sport Chipped 1.8T (215 hp 225 lbs torque)

-K & N filter

-Bridgestone Potenza tyres

-Brembo pads

98' Mercedes SLK

-Doesn't need anything


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

98 Ford Ranger Step side


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I currently drive my feet. I get the best gas mileage, i dont pollute the air, and best of all, i dont have to pay a property tax on them...WOO HOO!!!!!!!!....i do wish i can own a 2003 nissan maxima se, which, in my opinion will smoke any little civic or acura TL-s, even possibly a stock WRX


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Lvle: I am painting my 2000 Blazer Hugger Orange with black stripes and putting 18" Torq Thrust II's on it. Hugger rocks :rockin:

-Kevin-


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my ride is a 98 jeep cherokee sport :rockin:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i now drive 99 ford focus zetec 1.8 16v ,just sold a fiesta si 16v and a daihatsu charade gtti fastest 1.0 ltr road car built 100 bhp also one of the first to have 100 bhp per ltr along with maclaren f1 and later bmw m series but it was upped to 135 bhp with kn induction kit uprated turbo and adjustable boost valve the car was the weight on gnats testicle and was like a bat out of hell ,did have it set to 15psi and melted the cylinder head so fitted new polished and ported head and turned the boost down to 12 psi then sold it .i used to uprate these cars for a few year for a couple of people in my area ,if i could get a decent one i would buy another tommorow but only about 700 were brought into the country


----------

